# rohm anavar



## pav09b (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi people.

I managed to get my hands on some Rohm anavar this week 50mg x 60, and recieved a shock when i opened the contents. i have used Rohm Anavar before and have had the yellow tabs with a line running through the middle. However the ones i recieved were brown/chocolate in colour and they looked small like 10mg, i asked my source about it he replied.

Size or colour is no indication to contents, I can assure you they are Var 50's, I b** direct from R*** so there is no possible way they are anything else but Rohm Var 50s. Tabs do change size and colour occasionally depending on press being used at the time and fillers being used.

here some pics. hope i can maybe get somefeedback.


----------



## Borris345 (Oct 5, 2010)

Was the seal round the packet? They look like multi vit with iron lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

LOOK LIKE TWIGLETS


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ROHM Anavar are yellow tabs, unless of course they have changed them???? Any pics of the label?


----------



## pav09b (Apr 16, 2011)

yep the seal was on 100%, the tub itself identical to previous one ive had before,

made 2010

expires 2013

Unsure of what to do now, should i try them out or try another ugl?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

ive only had rohm tabs being yellow


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i would contact your source and tell them rohms is yellow tablets your are spekily brown, look like extasy laced with smack lol


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

A take it if ur source buys direct from who he says can you not contact them in anyway to confirm what u have is what u wanted?

If I've crossed a line by this comment let me no ill edit it


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I have some ROHM Var 50s left over from my last cycle. Like you say, big yellow tablets with a score line, no taste when you bite them in half.

Those things look like they're going to have that yeasty vitamin B smell. If they really are ROHM anavar, they're taken a step backwards in the way they look. Was the plastic seal unbroken?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

andymc88 said:


> A take it if ur source buys direct from who he says can you not contact them in anyway to confirm what u have is what u wanted?
> 
> If I've crossed a line by this comment let me no ill edit it


I cant see his source putting him in contact with an illegal UGL!


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

I've recently bought ROHM var, and they came in the standard yellows that everyone else mentioned.


----------



## pav09b (Apr 16, 2011)

i have some more pics. and to note these pills are no where close to size compared to the yellow ones ive had before, personally i think they are 10mg.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Have also used ROHM anavar but mines were yellow tabs with tiny black dots throughout


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

This has actually worried me. Because I need to buy another tub of ROHM var at the end of the month myself. If it looks like the ones you've posted I will be demanding an exchange, or money back.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

A must have read the op wrong I thought he ment his source gets it direct from rohm bt I can't put the rest on here with out getting banned


----------



## pav09b (Apr 16, 2011)

I spoke to my source he says tabs are 110% real........ hmmm im not convinced atm


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

pav09b said:


> I spoke to my source he says tabs are 110% real........ hmmm im not convinced atm


I just asked a few people and they have never heard of anything other than yellow rohms and I personally didn't think rohm did 10mgs in response to what the other guy said


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

what do they taste like?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

doesnt look good pal, refund time


----------



## pav09b (Apr 16, 2011)

Its difficult to describe taste, but i did chew one up in my mouth. i remember the yellow ones with the line in the middle disolve quickly in the mouth with water, these not so quickly, there is definitely some sorta compound in the tab i could taste it. ill have to take a day to think about what im going to do, my s***** advises me that more of these tabs will start popping, so might be rohm changing things up however im not to convinced atm. On the other hand as i mentioned ealier my S***** has advised that he deals with lab directly.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Just opened my sealed tub and they're flat faced yellow tabs with a score line. They're labelled as 50mg.

I'm sure I've heard ROHM do 10mg Var too though??

Perhaps you have relabelled 10mg ones.


----------



## markpat1973 (Jun 6, 2008)

The ROHM 10mg var are the same colour as the 50mgs, as far as I can rem the 10mgs don't have split in the middle. The tabs in the first picture are definaitly not Genuine ROHM even the tablets are smaller


----------



## markpat1973 (Jun 6, 2008)

I def do not think these are genuine rohm, I'm sure there is a way these pots can be opened without breaking the seal, my friend used to do it with pots of T5s to see which capsules were in it as he preferred the smaller 1s. I would say this is what has happened it this case and the tablets replaced with something else. I will find out from my source next week if rohm have changed tabs, personally I don't think it but he will know 100%


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

pav09b said:


> I spoke to my source he says tabs are 110% real........ hmmm im not convinced atm


Your source is correct, they are genuine, ROHM are often changing things.


----------



## CharliePax (May 12, 2009)

Wow they look dodgy mate


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Mars said:


> Your source is correct, they are genuine, ROHM are often changing things.


Im assuming you have tried these and had results?


----------



## markpat1973 (Jun 6, 2008)

Just found out tonight rohm changed their pill press, these are GTG


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

I've also heard elsewhere that the new ones are brown, so I think you're OK.


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

My new ones came in these brown ones highlighted in the pics...

They're smaller than most Dbol 10mg!! I'll let you know in a month if these are genuine or not.


----------



## callmestar (May 7, 2012)

9inchesofheaven said:


> My new ones came in these brown ones highlighted in the pics...
> 
> They're smaller than most Dbol 10mg!! I'll letu know in a month if these are genuine or not.[/QU
> 
> ...


----------



## smurf00737 (May 16, 2011)

hi i have just recivied these same rohm anavar 50mg they are little brown tablets cant belive there 50mg any body help or tried these please!!!


----------



## ricer90 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes mate there g2g! Me and a friend has these before best var I've had apart from gb var


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Exactly the same as mine and they were fantastic. Will be running again soon


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

These are from the new rohm tab press, confirmed because they worked f'ing well and confirmed by mars.

Tiny little hard edged tabs.


----------



## smurf00737 (May 16, 2011)

cheers bro! glad someone has cleared this up!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

pav09b said:


> Hi people.
> 
> I managed to get my hands on some Rohm anavar this week 50mg x 60, and recieved a shock when i opened the contents. i have used Rohm Anavar before and have had the yellow tabs with a line running through the middle. However the ones i recieved were brown/chocolate in colour and they looked small like 10mg, i asked my source about it he replied.
> 
> ...


ROHM colours

Var 50 Chocolate

Var 10 Orange,

Stan 50 Purple

Stan 10 Yellow

Dbol Blue

Oxy Green

PCT White

Triple X Cream


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

what about these,diff tub,thin....lable is clear,no holograme....could it possibly be tha ROHM have changed tubs??


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

If Mars says they're g2g, they're g2g.

When I used them months ago they were yellow, very good stuff indeed.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

they are spot on. they changed the tabs


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> they are spot on. they changed the tabs


thanks mate,i knw they changed the tabs to brown,not sure about the tub...aint opened them yet but my sorce said they are the brown ones?????

be great if MARS could confrirm they have changed tubs....


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

any one else lads????


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

F*ck me how much confirmation do you want?? Just f*cking take them and see what happens, jesus !!


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> F*ck me how much confirmation do you want?? Just f*cking take them and see what happens, jesus !![/quote
> 
> forum warrior,im only checking out my ****,if i open these and they are bunk i wont get a refund...so im asking a simple f*cking question about tubs...you alredy answerd once...why come back with just f*ucking take em.....maybe im not dull enough to JUST take anything!!!


----------



## hardcoregeneral (Jul 14, 2008)

With all due respect what does it matter what colour they are? Surely they can be any colour depending on the dye and fillers and binders etc. Brown, yellow, green it's all a bit dodgy as far as I can see!! :laugh:


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

hardcoregeneral said:


> With all due respect what does it matter what colour they are? Surely they can be any colour depending on the dye and fillers and binders etc. Brown, yellow, green it's all a bit dodgy as far as I can see!! :laugh:


true pal....thats why its good to check what every one else thinks/got...mine check out with whats going around....so im happy....and tbh,i wasnt asking about the tabs,clearly i wrote about the TUBS....lol


----------



## mrdapper (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi All

I've just got a tub of Rohm off my mate today 50mg small pot with pull seal and no hologram, tabs are small and brown in colour. he's just finished a 6 week course on them and swears they're awesome.

so hopefully Rohm have just changed colour of tabs


----------



## gruffalo (Jan 5, 2013)

I read before when looking for pics of fakes, someone had put up pics of old tubs and new tubs (smaller) and along with thatwas mention of anavar now being brown


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

this thread is old


----------

